# Final Cut - Filmstörungen im Stil von "planet terror" erstellen?



## darknesz (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ein Film der mich in letzter zeit wirklich fasziniert hat war "Planet Terror", besonders wegen der Filmstörungen (die einem alten Filmprojektor nachempfunden sind) die als semantisches Mittel eingesetzt werden und an manchen stellen einen besonders beklemmenden oder unheimlichen effekt erzeugen.
Ich würde diesen Effekt gerne (möglichst mit "Hausmitteln") nachbauen; z.B. die Übersättigung, das verzerrte bild, aber eben besonders auch fussel im projektor/streifen/schmelzende filmrolle.
hat jemand damit schonmal herumgespielt oder kann mir Tipps geben wie ich so einen Effekt hinbekomme?
Als software verwende ich Final Cut Express und habe noch Photoshop zur verfügung.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!!

hier der trailer, für alle die den film nicht gesehn haben oder nichtmehr wissen was ich meine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQvgOOsvGpU (besonders die szene bei 0:58 bis 1:08)


----------

